# Paws & Claws can food from Tractor Supply



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

Does anyone use this or know of it ?
It is very affordable at .39 cents for a 5.5 oz can and the ingredients look decent for a cheaper food .. 

Paws & Claws® Chicken Cat Dinner, 5.5 oz. - Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Not sure why you think these ingredients are better than any of the other cheaper foods...looks like all the same kind of junk ingredients to me.


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

doodlebug said:


> Not sure why you think these ingredients are better than any of the other cheaper foods...looks like all the same kind of junk ingredients to me.


Ok , thank you ..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks pretty junky to me...


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

R2Cats. There is lots and lots of good threads on feeding. But basically you need to buy as good a quality wet food as you can afford. The threads will tell you what are the ingredients to avoid and what to go for. Try lots of different textures and brands and when you find the right ones then from what I can work out it is normally cheaper to order online in bulk in US. Definitely worth a read through those threads


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm new to analysis of cat food (looking forward to reading up on the other forums here when I get time!) but I usually feed Whiskas can food, and even compared to that it looks pretty junky.

First ingredient of water isn't a good sign (to me, anyway) and then meat by-products. Ew. With Whiskas (still not high quality food) liver and chicken are first ingredients, followed by meat by-products. Even with my basic analysis I'd say to pay the extra 40 cents for a can of Whiskas!

I am more tempted by cheap dry food.. I know it's terrible but I'm a religious deal-shopper, hard to turn down a food that's $20 cheaper for a bag!


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone .. All the info is very helpful .. 
I found 3 brands that look pretty good ..


Blue Buffalo Healthy Gourmet 
Triumph 
Chicken Soup for the Soul ..

I have to take my magnifying glass to the pet store with so I can read the fine print


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

I hear Triumph is good stuff, and I've heard good things about Blue for dry kibble. Good luck in your quest for cheap/healthy cat food!


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

sheiladoreen said:


> I hear Triumph is good stuff, and I've heard good things about Blue for dry kibble. Good luck in your quest for cheap/healthy cat food!



Thank you , it is not easy .. I want to feed them a healthy diet but it has to be affordable as well . That is a struggle ..


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Trying to do the best you can for your kitties, while having to stay within a very tight budget is rough. Getting slightly less quality food is better than not having a roof over your head!


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> Trying to do the best you can for your kitties, while having to stay within a very tight budget is rough. Getting slightly less quality food is better than not having a roof over your head!


Thank you so much ....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

sheiladoreen said:


> With Whiskas (still not high quality food) liver and chicken are first ingredients, followed by *meat by-products.*




This would terrify me. It doesn't even specify what KIND of meat by product. That could be some seriously nasty crap.



sheiladoreen said:


> I am more tempted by cheap dry food.. I know it's terrible but I'm a religious deal-shopper, hard to turn down a food that's $20 cheaper for a bag!


It's no longer a bargain when it causes cancer or a urinary blockage or cystitis or IBD and causes you thousands to fix your cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

sheiladoreen said:


> First ingredient of water isn't a good sign (to me, anyway)


Water is not a problem.



sheiladoreen said:


> I am more tempted by cheap dry food.. I know it's terrible but I'm a religious deal-shopper, hard to turn down a food that's $20 cheaper for a bag!


As Mow said, it's not a bargain if it makes your cat sick. If you're turned off by meat by-products in canned food, it should be the same for dry.



sheiladoreen said:


> I hear Triumph is good stuff, and I've heard good things about Blue for dry kibble. Good luck in your quest for cheap/healthy cat food!


From an ingredient list standpoint Triumph looks like an OK food...not good (but better than the Tractor Supply stuff). But that doesn't tell the whole story. Their website does not provide info on sourcing (ingredients from China?), quality of ingredients (do they start with USDA/human grade or is it pet quality...4D animals, moldy grains etc.), they don't indicate whether their fish is preserved with ethoxyquin, etc. Looking at their overall product lines, I would not assume that they are using high quality of the ingredients as there is a lot of dicey stuff being used.


----------

